# Boost



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I got some news tonight and it was late so unfortunately, everyone has hit the hay. But i'm bursting with it and i just have to tell someone...so it may as well be you guy's. 

My little sister's little girl had identical twin girls today. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:

They're all ok, not got much more info yet except the usual useless stuff.....their weight!!!! Why would i want to know how much they weigh????? I wanna see what they look like.

Congratulations to Rachael, her bloke, and the other 2. I shall love them just the same as all the rest. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats awesome, theres nothing like twins to grey yer hair!!!
Seriously though, congrats to them, its a double blessing. I wish them all the best.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Outstanding news . .


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to the parents.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats to the great uncle :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats .. hope things keep going good for you ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations DJ, just the lift that you and the 'Missus' needs, after this last week - what do you reckon to being an Uncle?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Erm, excuse me, great uncle!







and i'm no stranger to it either. :laugh: 

We also have 13 grandkids between us, so we're kept pretty busy. :grin:

Poor girl is only 17, i wonder how she'll cope....its debateable whether daddy will stick around either. :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

13??? Sheeesh!!!









That definitely makes me glad Mrs WereBo and I opted to not have any kids.... :laugh:

It does seem to be the fashion, at the moment - single-parent families and starting too early in life. Still, all you can do is provide the same love and support as the reset of 'the brood' :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Dave - great news!!

You'd better go and get some rest...:grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats Dave!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers Dave: Well done matey....:wave:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guy's, it has cheered me up a bit. Hi Donald, long time? :wave:

I have some pic's but they were taken on a mobile phone and a bit blurred....i now have Photoshop and Gimp but its difficult to find the time to learn how to use them. Maybe i'll be able to sharpen them up. :4-dontkno


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Check your PM's :wink: :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great News!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Great news Dave I hope it works out for them.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

deejay100six;1728791
We also have 13 grandkids between us said:


> WOW deejay100six you must be OLD...... LOL:grin:


----------

